# Lan Party Server



## hirschi-94 (23. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe hier Harware für einen Lan Party Server übrig...

Das wären:

CPU: C2D E6300  @3,5GHz
Ram: 4GB DDR3 
Mobo: Biostar...
Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit

Der rest ist jetzt nicht so wichtig...

Der Server soll hauptsächlich CSS für 10 PC's hosten...(nur Lan)
Jedoch soll das ganze nicht über einen Router laufen.

*Ich möchte, dass alle PC's direkt an den Server angeschlossen werden.
Aber was brauche ich dazu?*

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## Skysnake (23. September 2010)

Dazu brauchste 10 Lanports in deinem Server.... Also lauter 1:1 Verbindungen. Das macht aber überhaupt keinen Sinn für sowas.

Warum willste denn keinen Router/Switch? oO


----------



## NuTSkuL (23. September 2010)

also wir hatten damals zu cod2 zeiten nen switch (oder wie man das schreibt) genommen und von einem hosten lassen. ob das mit der hardware und der benötigten leistung heute noch klappt weiss ich nicht, aber damals ging es absolut top.


----------



## püschi (23. September 2010)

Mit Switch müsste es reibungslos funktionieren.
Bei mir hats bisher immer geklappt


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. September 2010)

> Warum willste denn keinen Router/Switch? oO


Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass das manche Router überfordert...


Also ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich so einen Switch an den Server anschließe, und an die restlichen Anschlüsse die anderen PC's kommen.

Das müsste so funktionieren oder?


----------



## Skysnake (23. September 2010)

Also Router sind ja eigentlich switches die dir halt nur die Möglichkeit geben in externe Netzte zu gehen, wie das Internet etc.

Was du meinst sind Hubs. Da wird nämlich einfach nur das Signal an ALLE weiter geleitet die dran hängen. Nen Switch/Router sendet das Signal nur an den Empfänger weiter und bleibt somit offen für andere Transfers.

Allgemein sollteste aber bedenken, wann das war, also selbst zu BNC Zeiten haste mit nem 10er Netzwerk eigentlich keine Probleme gehabt mit hubs. Also ich würd sagen da hat dir einer nen Bären aufgebunden, bzw halt selbst nicht den plan gehabt.

Wenn du 10 PC´s anschliesen willst, brauchste nen Swicht mit mindestens 11 Ports.

10 Für die PC´s und einen für den Server.

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzwerk/Cisco/SR216T/154785/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Netzwerktechnik&l2=Hubs+%26+Switches 

Das wäre das kleinste/billigste bei alternate was du nehmen kannst in einem Gerät. Prinzipiell könntest auch mehrere 5 Port Switches nehmen, aber da geht die Performance dann schon ziemlich runter. Alternativ kannste auch schauen ob du irgendwo einen mieten kannst. Hab z.B. hier nen 24 Port switch rumliegen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. September 2010)

Ok danke soweit.

Das heißt, dass ein Hub nicht funktionieren würde?!
(Sorry aber ich kenne mich mit dem Internet usw. sehr schlecht aus)


----------



## Psytis (23. September 2010)

ASUS FX-D1161, 16-Port (90-QB621AN1N0N3MA0) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
sollte für das reichen


----------



## Bierseppi (23. September 2010)

nur den der psytis genannt hat ist nur ein 10/100er ein 10/100/1000 wäre von der übertragung her besser


----------



## Psytis (23. September 2010)

für ein css lan brauchst aber kein GB-LAN. noch dazu wer sagt dass alle PCs ne GB-Lankarte haben?


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. September 2010)

Würde sowas auch aus reichen ?


----------



## Psytis (23. September 2010)

ja, du könntest auch 2 von den ganz billigen nehmen und zusammenhängen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. September 2010)

Ahh Ok danke an alle die mich beraten habe


----------



## Skysnake (23. September 2010)

So schauts aus. Nen Ferrari bringt dir beim fahren von daheim bis zum Supermarkt um die Ecke auch keinen Vorteil im Vergleich zu nem Smart. Kostet aber das zich fache.

Denk einfach dran. im Internet kommste mit 6Mbit klar.... Hier sagste aber hey 100Mbit sind mir zu wenig, das muss schon 1000Mbit/1Gbit sein.


----------



## Skysnake (23. September 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Würde sowas auch aus reichen ?


Jup sowas würde völlig ausreichen, zumal du da wirklich auch für alle die 100Mbit hast. (zusammen halt 3,2Gbit/s


----------



## K3n$! (23. September 2010)

Also ich musste allerdings bei der letzten LAN feststellen, als wir vorher noch schnell ein paar Dateien ausgetauscht hatten, dass so ein 100MBit Switch da ziemlich schnell an seine Grenzen kommt.

Für's reine Vernetzen reicht das Ding alle male, nur wenn es dann um Datenaustausch geht, sollte man sich schon die Frage stellen, ob man dann nicht gleich in ein GBit Gerät investiert, da heutzutage jedes neue Mainboard mit GBit-Laneinheit gebaut wird und die nächste LAN gibt es sicherlich auch noch


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. September 2010)

Wir werden es mal mit einem 100Mbit Hub ausprobieren...umtauschen kann man ihn ja immer noch.


----------



## Skysnake (23. September 2010)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Also ich musste allerdings bei der letzten LAN feststellen, als wir vorher noch schnell ein paar Dateien ausgetauscht hatten, dass so ein 100MBit Switch da ziemlich schnell an seine Grenzen kommt.
> 
> Für's reine Vernetzen reicht das Ding alle male, nur wenn es dann um Datenaustausch geht, sollte man sich schon die Frage stellen, ob man dann nicht gleich in ein GBit Gerät investiert, da heutzutage jedes neue Mainboard mit GBit-Laneinheit gebaut wird und die nächste LAN gibt es sicherlich auch noch



Die GBit Switches bringen dir aber auch nichts, wenn du halt maximal 5-10 Gbit hast zusammen genommen. Grad bei denen kannst du prinzipiell über jeden Port Gbit haben, aber halt nicht auf allen Gleichzeitig. Da musste schauen was die Backplane verarbeiten kann.


----------



## midnight (24. September 2010)

Ich würde auch direkt zu GB-Lan greifen, kostet zwar etwas mehr, bringt aber jede Menge Vorteile.
Außerdem sollte man unbedingt einen *Switch* und kein *Hub* kaufen, wer dir heute noch ein Hub verkauft, hat nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.
Der 8er Gigabit-Switch von D-Link kostet 25€ wenn ich mich nicht irre, zwei davon und du hast Ruhe. So kann man auch Kosten aufteilen, weils dann zwei Switches gibt, die halt in nicht-Lan-Zeiten an zwei verschiedenen Orten eingesetzt werden können.


----------



## Skysnake (24. September 2010)

Ja, aber dann haste wieder X Leute die sich die 1Gbit Port teilen müssen, um die einzelnen Switches miteinander zu verbinden. 

Das einzigste was du da machen kannst ist halt die Swichtches mit mehreren Kabeln miteinander zu verbinden, aber dann haste halt immer noch weniger als Gbit für die zwei Nutzergruppen. Ist also auch nicht so optimal.


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. September 2010)

Also ich werde mir demnächst einen Hub bestellen...und den ausprobieren.


----------



## Skysnake (24. September 2010)

KEIN HUB!!!!!!!!

Nimm bitte bitte nen Switch. Da liegen echt Welten zwischen deren Leistungsfähigkeit und Kosten tun se etwa gleich viel.


----------



## GW-Player (25. September 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> KEIN HUB!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nimm bitte bitte nen Switch. Da liegen echt Welten zwischen deren Leistungsfähigkeit und Kosten tun se etwa gleich viel.


Da liegen nicht Welten da zwischen. Es hängt immer stark von der Clientanzahl ab. Bei kleineren Zahlen sind Hubs schneller, weil sie nicht nach MAC-Adressen schauen müssen. Das müssen Switche jedesmal machen.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (25. September 2010)

also wir haben eig immer nen 100Mbit switch und nen hp server auf dem dhcp läuft und wo alle games, daten... vorher hochgeladen werden dank raid0 geht das auch bei schon paralelem download echt schnell und auch cod4 läuft noch super mit sonem switch


----------



## Skysnake (25. September 2010)

GW-Player schrieb:


> Da liegen nicht Welten da zwischen. Es hängt immer stark von der Clientanzahl ab. Bei kleineren Zahlen sind Hubs schneller, weil sie nicht nach MAC-Adressen schauen müssen. Das müssen Switche jedesmal machen.



Schon bei 4 Leuten blockierste immer wieder die Leitung, weil halt an alle gesendet wird. Das müll, und er will ja bis zu 10 Leute dran hängen, und dann auch noch am Besten Gbit. Dann stell dir mal bitte vor, was die Leute so ca hin und her schieben wollen. Da blockierste dich ständig. Ich bezweifle aber schwer das es überhaupt Hubs in der Region gibt, macht halt einfach keinen Sinn.

Nen Hub is ok, wenn du immer mal wieder mit nem anderen Gerät zugreifen willst, aber nicht mit sonderlich vielen Gleichzeitig. Aber er will genau das, daher nen Switch.

Und das mit dem MAC-Adressen kannste eigentlich vergessen. Da sollteste bei nem halbwegs vernünftigen Gerät vom Switch selbst eigentlich nahezu nichts merken.


----------



## Rocksteak (25. September 2010)

Also, wenn ich mit meinen Freunden Lan-Parties mache, kommt eigentlich immer ein 10/100 Switch mit 10 Ports zum Einsatz. Im seltenen Fall, dass wir mehr als 10 Leute sind werden eben 2 Switch mit einander verbunden.

1. Im Lan reicht das eeeeewig.
2. Im Internet gibt es nur die üblichen Probleme mit der anderen Seite, (siehe CoD6, oder Host-Server in Russland , also nichts, was es ohne Switch nicht auch geben würde. 

Von daher rate ich dir zu einem 10/100 Switch mit 15 Ports (o.Ä.) ein GB-Swich lohnt sich nur bei nem Datenserver der nichts macht außer Daten lesen und Daten schreiben .


----------



## Skysnake (25. September 2010)

Oder halt, wenn du wirklich große Netzwerke von >40 Rechner hast, wo auch dann auch entsprechend viel Daten zwischen den PC´s ausgetauscht werden (musik etc) und halt auch mit dem Server selbst.

Aber ja, man sollte sich immer klar machen, das die 6Mbit Leitung oder weniger ins Inet ja auch langt


----------



## riedochs (25. September 2010)

Wenn es rein ums Spielen geht langt sogar ein 10Mbit Netz.


----------



## TheReal1604 (5. November 2010)

Einfach 2 kleine Switch´s holen und kaskadieren, haste die wenigsten Probleme mit, denk aber daran die IP Konfiguration ordentlich zu machen! 

Lg

EDIT: Jetzt hab ich auch noch einen uralten Thread ausgegraben.. Oh man, sry.


----------



## Ossiracer (5. November 2010)

Wayne o.o
Wenn ich selbst ne LAN mach hab ich nen 12port 3Com SuperStack 2..
Auf größeren LAN's (30-40 Leuts) nehmen wir neuere Switches.. sind 3-4 stück, je nach größe des Raumes/Anzahl der Leuts. Wir haben einen Fileserver und 2 Gameserver. DHCP wird bei uns von nem Router gemacht.. ist es einfachste.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. November 2010)

Wir haben jetzt den hier verwendet...hat alles super Funktioniert. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------

